# Eskimo wide one inferno mod



## daytonfisher (Apr 15, 2009)

Just finished up with the bulk of my mods to my Wide One Inferno. 
>carpeted box
-cut out for five gallon bucket
-cut out for bait bucket
-fully lined tackle storage compartment
-separate battery storage
-vertical rod storage for up to 6 rods
-cargo netting for buddy heater

>L.E.D. lighting
-strip lighting on front 2 support rods
-spot light beneath feet (extra light on the ice while fishing)
-spot light on front auger bracket (so i can see where I'm going at night/early 
morning)
-2 U.S.B. and 1 car charging ports
-lighted rocker switches

>Square tube auger rack on front
>Larger diameter and longer pull rope, with welded center ring for ice anchor point.
>collapsible heating rack for buddy heater
>Obligatory stickers to make it go faster









Big thanks to all you guys who post your shanty mods. Really helped me with ideas. Now the waiting game for safe ice. Hope everyone has a safe and productive year. See ya on the ice


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Very nice looking setup


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

Outstanding!!!! .......


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Awesome Setup!!.. Well thought out & top notch construction. Kudo's


----------



## rmski (Sep 18, 2014)

icebucketjohn said:


> Awesome Setup!!.. Well thought out & top notch construction. Kudo's
> 
> View attachment 197129





daytonfisher said:


> Just finished up with the bulk of my mods to my Wide One Inferno.
> >carpeted box
> -cut out for five gallon bucket
> -cut out for bait bucket
> ...


----------



## rmski (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice mods! Thanks for the great ideas!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

... Would like to see a few more photos of your lighting system/setup & how you attached the Auger Holder to your Shanty Base. Thanks


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

awesome job man! I need to get a better set up inside my tub on my clam one man......set up identical too yours so just need to construct the inside....would like something similar but would like to add an area to store fish!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

That is way too cool!

I'd be confused fishing in that thing, it's way too organized, lol!


----------



## daytonfisher (Apr 15, 2009)

icebucketjohn said:


> ... Would like to see a few more photos of your lighting system/setup & how you attached the Auger Holder to your Shanty Base. Thanks


The auger mount is just some 3/4'' square tube and 1 1/4' flat stock cut and welded. The strip lighting is some basic white leds strips. Cut to fit then soldered the wires to the traces. And the spot lights are for off roading or auto use. They are super bright for some 12v lights. I'll link all the parts on Amazon. Let me know if you have anymore questions or need different pics.

Strip Lights-> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005EHHLD8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00
Spot Lights-> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EA0ZB7I?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00
LED Switch-> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00RZ4YTCO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00
Charging Ports-> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00RJVJJCI?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


icebucketjohn said:


> ... Would like to see a few more photos of your lighting system/setup & how you attached the Auger Holder to your Shanty Base. Thanks


----------



## daytonfisher (Apr 15, 2009)

Scum_Frog said:


> awesome job man! I need to get a better set up inside my tub on my clam one man......set up identical too yours so just need to construct the inside....would like something similar but would like to add an area to store fish!


If I were going to add a place to store fish. I might consider a soft side cooler bag. The foot print is relatively modest at 7x22. Would be easy enough to make a cutout for it to sit in. Plus easily removed when you need to clean you catch. Now if you're catching monster eyes on Erie this might not work. But for panfish and smaller eyes, might not be a bad option.


Cooler Bag-> http://www.amazon.com/Arctic-Zone-B...pebp=1447106067618&perid=17NJRKDVYM9CC718AGJ2


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks Daytonfisher.... Looks like I have some work to do. (I want to install a front "headlight" & Auger Mount similar to yours.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I would be more so preparing for them Erie Eyes truthfully....I'll need to fab up some sort of awesome system haha!


----------

